# Axolotls changing color..?



## Ska (May 29, 2012)

I recently put my three axolotls in bowls (I kept one in the tank) and two of them are starting to change color. I moved them because they started being aggressive and biting limbs off... But I moved them into plastic bowls and now two of them are loosing the pigmentation in their skin should I be concerned...?


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Could be stressed? How big are the bowls? I've never had them, but shouldn't they have a tank to move around in?


----------



## Ska (May 29, 2012)

ZebraDanio12 said:


> Could be stressed? How big are the bowls? I've never had them, but shouldn't they have a tank to move around in?


I took them out of the bowls and put them in the aquarium since I think it was the bichirs biting my axolotls. The bowls were decent size though but as soon as I put them back together with each other their colors went back to normal... I think I'm going to get rid of my bichirs since they seem to be the cause of the problem. :-(


----------



## Ska (May 29, 2012)

The axolotls seem to be doing well.


----------



## fishbubbles (Sep 16, 2011)

I think they are supposed to be in a tank with a filter. That might be why they changed colors.


----------

